# DIY Snort Wheeze



## ks_wayward_son (Oct 28, 2009)

Anybody ever tried to make a homemade snort/wheeze call? I watched a video about how to use one by Flextone Game Calls. It just seems like it would be any kind of call just without the reeds. I have never tried one before, but thought it would be yet another tool for the ole bag of tricks.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

digital recording of my wife snoring!:teeth:


If she reads this she might kick my [email protected]!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Waste of money to buy. All of them are just a funnel. No reed. You just make the sound with your mouth and the "call" just directs the sound. Amplifies maybe a little. But I have found just a cupped hand works fine. And I use the snort wheeze alot with good results.


----------



## Kyle_Smith (Nov 19, 2008)

I had a coyote call that the reeds cracked in and the "funnel" part could seperate from the wooden part, so I took the funnel and did the snort/weez with my mouth and it made it sound alot better so I throw it in my hunting bag.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Yup a 50 cent funnel from a dollar store will work as good as the name brand. Only about 6 bucks less.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

daltongang said:


> digital recording of my wife snoring!:teeth:
> 
> 
> If she reads this she might kick my [email protected]!


DAMN!!!! Then again if you sold the MP3 of that you'd have some leverage when you bought her that new kitchen...lol


----------



## glpoe1 (Jul 29, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> DAMN!!!! Then again if you sold the MP3 of that you'd have some leverage when you bought her that new kitchen...lol


You guys are just looking for trouble. Trouble with a capital T.


----------



## hot_temper95 (Dec 28, 2004)

ok let me be the dumb one and ask how do u make the sound with the funeel just blow into it or make noise as u do help me here


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Its just like sushing a baby. Sh- Sh- SHHHHHHHHHHH

Just 2 shorts and a long. Sharp and crisp.


----------

